# de taalverwerving van de moedertaal is vroegtijdig gestopt



## Ladyfio

Hallo!

Graag wil ik uw mening over de volgende zin:
_De moedertaal werd voortijdig afgebroken ten voordele van de tweede taal omwille van externe factoren (door school bijvoorbeeld) maar de tweede taal is meestal zelf niet gesproken buiten bepaalde situaties.
_
Iemand zei me dat die zin niet klopt. Is dat zo? :-s


----------



## Kayla321

Ja. Ik vind het een heel rare zin. De moedertaal werd afgebroken?? Daar kan ik me echt niks bij voorstellen!

En talen _zijn _niet gesproken, die _worden _gesproken.


----------



## Ladyfio

Wel daarmee bedoel ik dat de taalverwerving van de moedertaal vroegtijdig gestopt is wegens het aanleren van een tweede taal...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik stel voor dat je het dan ook zo zegt:

"De taalverwerving van de moedertaal werd voortijdig/vroegtijdig afgebroken..." 

Verder ben ik het ook eens met Kayla: "... de tweede taal _wordt_ zelf niet gesproken..."


----------



## Ladyfio

Maar er wordt toch begrepen wanneer ik zeg"de taal werd afgebroken"? Hoe zou ik het anders formuleren....?


----------



## Peterdg

Nee, toch niet. Zie post #2 van kayla. Ik denk dat ik in mijn vorige post al gezegd heb hoe het dan wel te formuleren.


----------



## Ladyfio

sorry, had het niet gezien. Hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## Ktke

Ik zou persoonlijk ook gaan voor 'tenzij in bepaalde situaties' in plaats van 'buiten bepaalde situaties'.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Nog meer ideeën:



Ladyfio said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Graag wil ik uw mening over de volgende zin:
> _De verwerving van de moedertaal werd voortijdig afgebroken ten voordele van de tweede taal, omwille van als gevolg van externe factoren (door school bijvoorbeeld). Echter, het gebruik van de tweede taal bleef meestal beperkt tot bepaalde situaties.
> _
> Iemand zei me dat die zin niet klopt. Is dat zo? :-s



Kun je die "bepaalde situaties" niet concretiseren? Het klinkt zo vaag....


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad een nuttige tip : 
- 'omwille van' verwijst naar de toekomst, 'wegens' naar het verleden. 
- 'echter', 'immers' : nooit vooraan in de zin, is mij altijd verteld


----------



## AllegroModerato

ThomasK said:


> - 'echter', 'immers' : nooit vooraan in de zin, is mij altijd verteld


 Waarom niet?


----------



## ThomasK

Ai, waarom? Dat zijn zo van die regeltjes - en die kunnen veranderen. Want, zie: ik wou net taaladvies.net citeren, maar ik zie plots dat er iets gewijzigd is...



> De plaatsing van _echter_ aan het begin van een zin is *niet voor iedereen aanvaardbaar*; dit gebruik wordt ook wel beschouwd als een anglicisme (_However,..._). In de jongste druk van de ANS wordt hiertegen *geen bezwaar meer* gemaakt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Bedankt voor de info. Ik wist niet dat het een omstreden tema was.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, ik vond niets over 'immers', daar heb (had ?) je een gelijkaardig, oei, soortgelijk* probleem. En ik krijg het ook niet 'uit mijn bek'. 

_(*Gelijkaardig is heel courant in België, maar Nederlanders willen alleen 'soortgelijke' dingen...Daar enige logica achter zoeken is hopeloos. Inzake 'echter' werd verwezen naar anglicismen...)_


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> _(*Gelijkaardig is heel courant in België, maar Nederlanders willen alleen 'soortgelijke' dingen...Daar enige logica achter zoeken is hopeloos. Inzake 'echter' werd verwezen naar anglicismen...)_


Jeeez! Moeilijke mensen!


----------



## sikjes

ThomasK said:


> _(*Gelijkaardig is heel courant in België, maar Nederlanders willen alleen 'soortgelijke' dingen...Daar enige logica achter zoeken is hopeloos. Inzake 'echter' werd verwezen naar anglicismen...)_



'Courant' (in Hollands Nederlands: gebruikelijk) is ook een woord dat in Nederland niet wordt gebruikt. Trouwens een probleem van gelijke aard had wel gekund...


----------



## ThomasK

Het is zowat hopeloos voor Vlamingen, vrees ik... En vooral als Nederland normgevend is. Nu wordt er gelukkig al een 'standaard in België' erkend... ;-)


----------



## sikjes

ThomasK said:


> Het is zowat hopeloos voor Vlamingen, vrees ik... En vooral als Nederland normgevend is. Nu wordt er gelukkig al een 'standaard in België' erkend... ;-)



Het duurt niet lang meer voor er hier een nieuw forum voor Vlaams wordt geopend en dat er bij 'native language' Flemish moet worden ingevuld...


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, daarvoor pleit ik nu ook niet, hoor. Ik pleit voor een bepaalde variatiemogelijkheid, zoals bij D/Oostenrijks, BritsE/AmE. Geen separatisme... ;-)


----------

